

The changing relationship between investors and entrepreneurs - yitchelle
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/go-die-motherf-mahesh-murthy

======
MichaelCrawford
"Sure the relationship between investors and investee has come a long way. A
decade ago, one wouldn’t have imagined entrepreneurs slagging off investors
even in private."

Actually that happened during the dot-com crash; one engineer described his
company's investors as "Vulture Capitalists".

There are many reasons I don't seek VC. There are good VCs but in my
estimation they are rare. Better not to get investment at all than to get it
from a bad VC.

